# Die Alpha liste Spekulation



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo da Ich im forum aktive bin bin ich an einen thread geraten namens:  Deathwing versteckt sich in der Scherbenwelt    da bin ich ma reingeschnupert und hab 


Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set


Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

gefunden Und da es ja eig nicht in den thread paste wolte ich ma einen eigenen aufmachen 

So meine frage was halt ihr von dieser liste??

Sie wurde ma vor einigen jahren ausversehen gepostet von blizzard also jetzt plz nit mit antworten kommen wie fake usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (5. Januar 2009)

Eine Frage: 

Was ist das? Bzw. was soll dies Darstellen?


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Die Liste ist schon so alt wie WoW selbst und bis jetzt hat sie sogar gestimmt.



KenosDark schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> Was ist das? Bzw. was soll dies Darstellen?



Die Addons für WoW mit den dazugehörigen Zonen


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> Was ist das? Bzw. was soll dies Darstellen?





Diese liste sollen die planungen blizzard's darstellen


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn sich das auch weiter so bewahrheitet bin ich mit dem Plane Set zurück

<3 Pandaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (5. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Die Liste ist schon so alt wie WoW selbst und bis jetzt hat sie sogar gestimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Addons für WoW mit den dazugehörigen Zonen






drood schrieb:


> Diese liste sollen die planungen blizzard's darstellen




Ich weiß ich stell mich jetzt wirklich Dumm...ich verstehe es immer noch nicht, ich steh grad total auf den Schlauch.


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich stell mich jetzt wirklich Dumm...ich verstehe es immer noch nicht, ich steh grad total auf den Schlauch.





Also du siehst hier gebiete die kommen "sollen"/können und es sind einfach die addons^^ wie nordend z.b da steht ja auch alles drin gebiete usw


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Januar 2009)

was ist n plane set xD


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich stell mich jetzt wirklich Dumm...ich verstehe es immer noch nicht, ich steh grad total auf den Schlauch.



Die WoWmacher Blizzard veröffentlichen in bestimmten Zeitabständen (geplant sind immer 1 Jahr) Addons für WoW. 
Der Umfang dieser Addons ist meistens ein höheres Level Cap, neue Gebiete zum lvl und neue Zauber (eventuell auch neue Klassen oder Rassen).

Diese Liste soll sozusagen einen Plan darstellen, welche neuen Gebiete es mit dem nächsten Addon voraussichtlich geben soll. Diese sind dann mit den einzelnen Regionen dargestellt.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> was ist n plane set xD



Das Plane Set ist - laut dieser liste - das geplante 4. Addon, welches noch keinen Namen hat.


sry für doppelpost, hab es irgendwie verlatzt einfach zu editieren =/


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> was ist n plane set xD




Der Smaragrüne traum siehste doch an den gegbieten^^


----------



## KenosDark (5. Januar 2009)

Ahh die Gebietlevel, sagt es doch gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich vermute eher, dass das nächste Addon auf Titans aufgebaut wird.

World of Warcraft: War of the Titans

Naja spekulationen:


Achtung Ironie: Das nächste Addon wird im Südend spielen und man muss gegen die Lichqueen kämpfen!


----------



## Realtec (5. Januar 2009)

was solln da kommen ? worgen und pandarians? i loled..


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Januar 2009)

öhm aber da steht ja 
Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20
des peil ich dadran net


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Januar 2009)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> öhm aber da steht ja
> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> Hiji - 10 to 20
> 
> ...




Ja anfangebiete für 2 neue rassen^^

So wie ausschaut pandars und worgs^^


----------



## Realtec (5. Januar 2009)

yangsoon lies meinen beitrag

und tipp mal wolfenhold ein bei google

tadaaa


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> öhm aber da steht ja
> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> Hiji - 10 to 20
> 
> ...



Was ist daran nicht zu kapieren? 

Fals dort wirklich die Pandaren + Worgs kommen sollten, wären das die Startgebiete für diese (siehe auch Dreanor Set mit Gebiete für Draenei+BE)


----------



## mirror-egg (5. Januar 2009)

Das sind 2 neue low lvl Gebiete. Das legt nahe, dass es 2 neue Rassen geben wird. Sofern diese Liste stimmt.


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Januar 2009)

ok werd ich mal machen aber da kann man dann nich echt worgs und so bärchen zocken oder?


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

mirror-egg schrieb:


> Das sind 2 neue low lvl Gebiete. Das legt nahe, dass es 2 neue Rassen geben wird. Sofern diese Liste stimmt.





nunja bis jetzt hat sie uns nit enttäuscht^^


----------



## Nehar (5. Januar 2009)

Die Liste ist fake.


Ein Beispiel:


In BC gab es nur ein Startgebiet, das lief schlecht, also gabs in Northrend zwei. Ergo ist das eine Folge aus dem ersten, was garnicht soviele Jahre vorher hätte geplant werden können. 


Anderes Beispiel: Pandaren. Werden niemals als spielbare Rasse kommen, da sie sterben könnten. Tote Pandas in China = Grund für exekutionen. 


Die Liste wurde seit ihrem Release häufig verändert...


E: Was ich auch ned verstehe





> Plane Set
> 
> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> Hiji - 10 to 20
> ...




Also levle ich in den Firelands bis 100 und im neuen Addon dann nochmal?


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> ok werd ich mal machen aber da kann man dann nich echt worgs und so bärchen zocken oder?



wir lassen uns überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Das sieht nach einem neuen Volk aus!


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Die Liste ist fake.
> 
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> ...




Less mein anfangspost zum thread -.- rofl

Nunja wenn man noch nit 100 is????


auserdem steht da 100++++


----------



## Realtec (5. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das sieht nach einem neuen Volk aus!



2



Nehar schrieb:


> Die Liste ist fake.
> 
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> ...



nachdenken, commander
die pandas sterben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie sterben alle nicht, der körper stirbt, jedoch nicht der geist, der den körper zum leben erweckt

sonst wäre wc3 in asien auch verboten

was sinnlos dadran ist sind überhaupt worgen und pandas, wie sie da die story hindrehen wollen is mir n rätsel O_o wahrscheinlich wieder mit raumschiffen oder riss in der matrix


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Januar 2009)

jaa sexfaule bären und notgeile menschwölfe


----------



## KenosDark (5. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Die Liste ist fake.
> 
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> ...




Naja China hat ja auch eine Lösung für die Untoten gefunden, wo die Knochen sind, sind hautfetzen, ich glaube das die "Pandaren" dann als Braunbären kommen würden, Blizz macht vor sowas net halt, ABER Pandaren sind eher ein Neutrales Volk und bei wem sollten die Werwölfe mit machen? Bei der Allianz? Die Elfen und die Lichtanbeter währen strickt dagegen.


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Naja China hat ja auch eine Lösung für die Untoten gefunden, wo die Knochen sind, sind hautfetzen, ich glaube das die "Pandaren" dann als Braunbären kommen würden, Blizz macht vor sowas net halt, ABER Pandaren sind eher ein Neutrales Volk und bei wem sollten die Werwölfe mit machen? Bei der Allianz? Die Elfen und die Lichtanbeter währen strickt dagegen.




Hmm also ich denk auch so wie du also ich würd sagen worgs horde und pandas/bären ach ka^^ allys


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Naja China hat ja auch eine Lösung für die Untoten gefunden, wo die Knochen sind, sind hautfetzen, ich glaube das die "Pandaren" dann als Braunbären kommen würden, Blizz macht vor sowas net halt, ABER Pandaren sind eher ein Neutrales Volk und bei wem sollten die Werwölfe mit machen? Bei der Allianz? Die Elfen und die Lichtanbeter währen strickt dagegen.



Ich warte ja schon lange auf ein "Überläufersystem" in WoW. man könnte dementsprechend die Rassen als "neutral" machen und man darf sich am Ende (lvl 20) eine Fraktion aussuchen...Das wäre mal ne Innovation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Januar 2009)

das stimmt und die chinesen die ham was dan angeht eh alle einen an der waffel


----------



## Annovella (5. Januar 2009)

Die Liste gibt es schon ewig und es gibt schon ueber 100 Threads davon. Sie stimmte bisher und ich denke es wird auch so weitergehen.
Warum du nun hier nochmal soeinen Thread gleich aufmachen musst ist mir ein Rätzel, aber man kann ja nicht alles wissen.


----------



## KenosDark (5. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> Hmm also ich denk auch so wie du also ich würd sagen worgs horde und pandas/bären ach ka^^ allys



Die Horde tötet die Werwölfe, spiel mal als UD.




LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich warte ja schon lange auf ein "Überläufersystem" in WoW. man könnte dementsprechend die Rassen als "neutral" machen und man darf sich am Ende (lvl 20) eine Fraktion aussuchen...Das wäre mal ne Innovation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dazu gäbe es sogar ein Spielsystem, was "Wir" uns ausgedacht haben:

Man kommt als level 1 raus, und man kann die ersten 20 Level sich eine Seite aussuchen in dem man für die entsprechende Seite questet. Natürlich ist das ausschmückbar.


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Die Liste gibt es schon ewig und es gibt schon ueber 100 Threads davon. Sie stimmte bisher und ich denke es wird auch so weitergehen.
> Warum du nun hier nochmal soeinen Thread gleich aufmachen musst ist mir ein Rätzel, aber man kann ja nicht alles wissen.





dann rätsel weiter :S


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Dazu gäbe es sogar ein Spielsystem, was "Wir" uns ausgedacht haben:
> 
> Man kommt als level 1 raus, und man kann die ersten 20 Level sich eine Seite aussuchen in dem man für die entsprechende Seite questet. Natürlich ist das ausschmückbar.



genau so meine ich das, hab das vor 1-2 Jahren schonmal im offiziellen Vorschlagsforum angestrengt, ist aber leider untergegangen.


----------



## Nehar (5. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> Less mein anfangspost zum thread -.- rofl
> 
> Nunja wenn man noch nit 100 is????
> 
> ...





Holzkopf? 

Du willst Meinungen. Meine recht gut begründete Meinung ist nunmal das es ein Fake ist. 

Blizzard hat selbst gesagt das sie die Pandaren nicht einführen werden, das reicht mir als Bestätigung hierfür auch.

Dann was ist das für eine dumme Argumentation "wenn man noch nicht 100 ist?????"? 

Das wäre als ob man in BC bis 70 gelevelt hätte und dann in WotLK die Gebiete nochmal so arrangiert das man wieder bis 70 levelt. Du merkst langsam das du nicht mitdenkst? 


Und weiterhin das mit dem Startgebieten... Wenn Blizzard von vorne rein gewusst hätte wie groß der Andrang auf die AddOns wär, hätten sie in BC schon 2 Startgebiete eingefügt.


E: Wenn ihr durch die Archive geistert (2005-2006 im Blizz Forum) seht ihr das die "Liste" verändert wurde. 

Zu den Pandaren nochmal: Eine Lösung wäre natürlich das mit dem Färben, wär cool. Würde mich auf pandaren freuen.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Und weiterhin das mit dem Startgebieten... Wenn Blizzard von vorne rein gewusst hätte wie groß der Andrang auf die AddOns wär, hätten sie in BC schon 2 Startgebiete eingefügt.



man könnte auch den Umkehrschluss ziehen, dass es halt nur EIN Portal nach Dreanor gibt und somit nur 1 Durchgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei WotLK wäre das egal wegen Schiffen/Zeppelinen.


----------



## Realtec (5. Januar 2009)

nehar darf ich dir nochmal widersprechen?

blizzard hat mal gesagt es kommen nie palas shamis für die gegenüberliegende seite
blizzard hat mal gesagt man wird nie von pvp auf pve transen könn und umgekehrt
blizzard hat mal gesagt man könne nie sein charakter verändern mit geld
ich könnte stunden lang so weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## MikeMcFly (5. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Die Liste ist fake.
> 
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> ...




Über die Liste bin ich schon lange vor BC einmal gestolpert. Als BC dann erschien habe ich mich gewundert wie "passend" sich alles wiederspiegelte. Dann Kam WotLK und ich war wieder erstaunt wie nah Blizz am Soll gearbeitet hat. 
Ich bin fest überzeugt, das Malstrom das nächste Add-On wird (sofern es weitere Add-On´s geben wird) und wir die in der Liste aufgeführten Gebiete dort wiedersehen werden.

Das man im letzten Block dann ewig auf LvL 100 rumqueestet liegt möglicherweise daran, das man sich elbst bei Blizzard noch nicht bewusst ist welches LvL-Cap man dort bringen wird. Ich denke das entscheidet der Trent der verkauften Abonements. Das letzte was ich aus aus inoffiziellen, aber bisher immer gut unterichteten Kreisen gehört habe ist das das LvL-Cap für das letzte Add-On bei LvL 120 liegen soll. 

Achso, das eine solche Liste existiert, bedeutet nicht, das man das Spiel nicht auch weiterentwickeln kann. Ein zweites Startgebiet zu gestalten ist für die Programierer von Blizz sicher die leichteste Übung, zumal die Boreanische Tundra ohnehin schon existierte, die Kriegshymnenfeste recht Chaotisch wirkt und irgendwie auf dem Weg zur 80 ein Gebiet zu fehlen scheint...


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Holzkopf?
> 
> Du willst Meinungen. Meine recht gut begründete Meinung ist nunmal das es ein Fake ist.
> 
> ...





du checkst es echt nit ne???? omg es ist so wie bei der scherbenwelt man lvl bis lvl 68 und dann gehts nach nordend und so ist das auch so und (wenn du augen hast) dann sieh ma hin da steht 100+++ omg so schwer zu checken is das nicht und das mit den pandas jeder normale mensch würde sagen weil es ja sonst beleidigend gegenüber den chinesen is das pandas nit eingeführt werden bei den versionen in asian werden die dann vll in bären oder sowas gemacht boah und flame hier nit rum


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

MikeMcFly schrieb:


> Über die Liste bin ich schon lange vor BC einmal gestolpert. Als BC dann erschien habe ich mich gewundert wie "passend" sich alles wiederspiegelte. Dann Kam WotLK und ich war wieder erstaunt wie nah Blizz am Soll gearbeitet hat.
> Ich bin fest überzeugt, das Malstrom das nächste Add-On wird (sofern es weitere Add-On´s geben wird) und wir die in der Liste aufgeführten Gebiete dort wiedersehen werden.
> 
> Das man im letzten Block dann ewig auf LvL 100 rumqueestet liegt möglicherweise daran, das man sich elbst bei Blizzard noch nicht bewusst ist welches LvL-Cap man dort bringen wird. Ich denke das entscheidet der Trent der verkauften Abonements. Das letzte was ich aus aus inoffiziellen, aber bisher immer gut unterichteten Kreisen gehört habe ist das das LvL-Cap für das letzte Add-On bei LvL 120 liegen soll.
> ...




genau so mein ich das mit dem lvl


----------



## Realtec (5. Januar 2009)

doppelpost is a bitch :x 

so ich verkrümel mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nachtschicht


----------



## Fr34z0r (5. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> du checkst es echt nit ne???? omg es ist so wie bei der scherbenwelt man lvl bis lvl 68 und dann gehts nach nordend und so ist das auch so und (wenn du augen hast) dann sieh ma hin da steht 100+++ omg so schwer zu checken is das nicht und das mit den pandas jeder normale mensch würde sagen weil es ja sonst beleidigend gegenüber den chinesen is das pandas nit eingeführt werden bei den versionen in asian werden die dann vll in bären oder sowas gemacht boah und flame hier nit rum



'tschuldigung, muss ich kurz loswerden.

Die Jugend redet immer bescheuerter. Wo ist das gute alte Deutsch mit kompletten Wörtern, Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Satzzeichen?
Zusätzlich kommt die erschwerende Beleidigung dazu.

Nunja, zurück zum Thema.

Würde mich über Pandas freuen.


----------



## darling - bealgun (5. Januar 2009)

und nun den thread ab in die tonne zu den anderen 5-10stk, die mit dieser liste zu tun haben. was gewesen ist, kann jeder selber spielen und was kommen wird ist aktuell so sinnvoll wie heizung im sommer.


----------



## Nimophelio (5. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Holzkopf?
> 
> Du willst Meinungen. Meine recht gut begründete Meinung ist nunmal das es ein Fake ist.
> 
> ...


Hirn einschalten bitte.
Die Liste ist kein Fake sondern wurde mal von nem Blizzi rausgegebn.
UND noch wichtiger.
Ehrlich gesagt lvlste in Nordend auch net von 70 - 80 sondern von 68- 80
also hirn einschalten mitdenken wird schon net wehtun


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Hirn einschalten bitte.
> Die Liste ist kein Fake sondern wurde mal von nem Blizzi rausgegebn.
> UND noch wichtiger.
> Ehrlich gesagt lvlste in Nordend auch net von 70 - 80 sondern von 68- 80
> also hirn einschalten mitdenken wird schon net wehtun




na endlich hatt ma jemand es gecheck thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (5. Januar 2009)

ich interpretiere die 100+++ sache so das es das damals geplante helden level war das man ja nach ner zeit über bord gekippt und durch das helden-klassen konzept ersetzt hat,  genauso hat man halt eingesehn das 1 startgebiet zu wenig ist für ein addon und hat das konzept ein wenig modifiziert aber das falsifiziert doch nicht diese liste die bis jetzt so gut stimmt. ich bin sogar fest überzeugt das das 3. addon der maelstrom ist! In den hallend er Blitze sieht man einen Globus von Azeroth und man sieht den strom drauf.


----------



## der Po (5. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> und das mit den pandas jeder normale mensch würde sagen weil es ja sonst beleidigend gegenüber den chinesen is das pandas nit eingeführt werden bei den versionen in asian werden die dann vll in bären oder sowas gemacht boah und flame hier nit rum




hat denn keine von euch wc3 frozen throne gezockt? da gabs auch schon nen pandaren char in der bonus kampagne, also das sehe ich nicht als grund, die pandaren nicht einzuführen.
hmmm, neue heldenklasse: der brewmaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (5. Januar 2009)

Hui Pandas dass stelle ich mir gern vor,
aber hoffentlich keine Panda-DK's da das
rein zeitlich schwachsinn wäre.

Zum Thema Worgen
*Grinst über beide Ohren*
Die sind der HAMMER
*fragt sich wie die Frauen bei denen wohl aussehen*
Ääääääääääähhhhmmmmm naja...
Egal

Wird auf jeden Megageil^^


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (5. Januar 2009)

Gott schon wieder ein thread über diese blöde liste in ihren hundert Tausend verschiedenen Versionen.

klar ist:

diese "Liste" wurde schon so oft verändert und das "Original" konnte bisher auch niemand verlinken.

klar gibt es ein paar sehr schöne ideen in dieser liste (und mir doch egal ob pandas in china nun sterben oder nich), aber fakt is das ich vor Wrath (also auch vor der Wrath alpha) schon alleine diese liste mal mit 5 gebieten in Wrath, mal mit sieben, einmal hatte Wrath sogar 9 Gebiete. Bei Eiskrone Stand damals unter anderem 80++ bei den meisten (Gebiet nicht raid). Noch bevor Wrath angekündigt wurde Rutschte northrend öfters mal Hinter den smaragd grünen Traum, einmal waren die nerub eine spielbare Rasse.

Was will ich damit eigentlich sagen?

es steckt ein funken wahrheit in dieser liste, ob sie mal von nem blizz mitarbeiter Stammte oder einem findigen spieler, Fakt ist das sie eigentlich nur Dinge enthält die bisher in WoW nicht verarbeitet wurden, aber von der Hintergrundgeschichte den meisten findigen spielern als fehlend bemerkt wurden. diese dann in eine halbwegs sinnvolle Reihenfolge gebracht und Tada man hat eine Liste.  Steigert euch nicht zusehr da rein in diese liste, ich hoffe es kommen ein paar dinge Daraus, aber ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich das WoW vorher mal General saniert wird bevor sie diese Liste abhandeln. 

was halte ich also von der Liste?

ich würde sie nicht Fake, sondern gewagte these oder logische Schlussfolgerung nennen, aber nicht wirklich als bahre Münze nehmen.

Gruß Noregas


ps: wer Rechtschreibfehler kaufen mag, ich hab viele im angebot ^^


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> Gott schon wieder ein thread über diese blöde liste in ihren hundert Tausend verschiedenen Versionen.
> 
> klar ist:
> 
> ...




Da steckt was wahres dahinter hmm aso eine erhliche antwort würd ich ma sagen^^


----------



## Fr34z0r (5. Januar 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> Was will ich damit eigentlich sagen?
> 
> es steckt ein funken wahrheit in dieser liste, ob sie mal von nem blizz mitarbeiter Stammte oder einem findigen spieler, Fakt ist das sie eigentlich nur Dinge enthält die bisher in WoW nicht verarbeitet wurden, aber von der Hintergrundgeschichte den meisten findigen spielern als fehlend bemerkt wurden. diese dann in eine halbwegs sinnvolle Reihenfolge gebracht und Tada man hat eine Liste.  Steigert euch nicht zusehr da rein in diese liste, ich hoffe es kommen ein paar dinge Daraus, aber ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich das WoW vorher mal General saniert wird bevor sie diese Liste abhandeln.



Ähnlich diesen Spiel, wo man dem Nachbar was flüstert, er flüstert es weiter und so weiter? Bis aus "Ich mag dich" "Ich mag Fisch" wird?


Aaah, genau, Stille Post.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (5. Januar 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Ähnlich diesen Spiel, wo man dem Nachbar was flüstert, er flüstert es weiter und so weiter? Bis aus "Ich mag dich" "Ich mag Fisch" wird?
> 
> 
> Aaah, genau, Stille Post.




Trifft in etwa auf die Liste zu - sehr schöner Vergleich


----------



## Arben (5. Januar 2009)

Es wäre für beide Fraktionen einfacher, stellten sie diese Liste nicht als eine soeben gemachte Aussage hin. Denn wie beschrieben ist diese eine wohl über 4 Jahre alte, grobe Liste zur Entwicklung des Spiels. Man sollte sie nicht als das Maß aller Dinge darstellen.

Jedoch ist festzustellen, dass sich bisher alles so begeben hat wie es in der Liste steht und, und das ist bei weitem das interssanteste, dass diese Liste schon  
lange vor Erscheinen WotLK kursierte, wenn nicht sogar vor TBC. Dies verleiht der Liste ein gewisses Maß an Glaubwürdigkeit.

Allerdings möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen wie das Spiel in 4+ Jahren aussieht, zur Zeit entwickelt sich nicht alles zum Besten.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (5. Januar 2009)

Na zur Liste ist alles gesagt worden
/ironie an
Ausser das sie vielleicht auch von Nostradamus stammen könnte
/ironie aus

Zu den pandaren kann ich nur sagen das ich hoffe das die Chinsesen keine Extra Wurst kriegen weil die Inder auch nicht wegen Tauren rumheulen und auch Robben vorkommen als Rasse und Walle getötet werden usw.

Wie das denn eigentlich in Warcraft 3 gelöst? Gibt´s den Pandaren helden in der chinesischen Version nicht?

Edit: Achja Menschen sterben ja auch in dem Spiel sollte man die dann nicht auch in Roboter verwandeln?


----------



## Larandera (5. Januar 2009)

Gilneas muhaha ich habs immer gewusst xD iwan^^ kommt es^^


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (5. Januar 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Es wäre für beide Fraktionen einfacher, stellten sie diese Liste nicht als eine soeben gemachte Aussage hin. Denn wie beschrieben ist diese eine wohl über 4 Jahre alte, grobe Liste zur Entwicklung des Spiels. Man sollte sie nicht als das Maß aller Dinge darstellen.
> 
> Jedoch ist festzustellen, dass sich bisher alles so begeben hat wie es in der Liste steht und, und das ist bei weitem das interssanteste, dass diese Liste schon
> lange vor Erscheinen WotLK kursierte, wenn nicht sogar vor TBC. Dies verleiht der Liste ein gewisses Maß an Glaubwürdigkeit.
> ...




ich muss dir wehement wiedersprechen, es gibt ähnlichkeiten, aber es ist eben nie so gewesen wie in der liste, die dinge die gestimmt haben waren meistens namen und logische schlussfolgerungen über die high end gebiete (eiskronegletscher als end gebiet), aber nie wirklich exakte treffer der liste, die exakten treffer kamen immer erst nach der veröffentlichung der alpha des jeweiligen addons heraus. trotzdem ähnelt die liste dem was kommen kann, es ist aber auch nichts wirklich neues dabei sondern dinge die es in der geschichte von Azeroth & universum bereits gibt, nur nicht in wow zu finden sind, und somit eigentlich von jedem zu erraten ist was in erweiterungen kömmen könnte. 

die liste ist eine nette anregung die immer mal wieder um die tatsächlcihen neuerungen erweitert wird - das trifft es vieleicht auch


----------



## Arben (5. Januar 2009)

Doch. Zumindestens in der Dotaszene muss es ihn geben, da die Maps international Wettkampfkonform sind und mehrere Pandas enthalten sind. Denke ma sieht im normalen Game nicht anders aus^^


----------



## Thesahne (5. Januar 2009)

also ich finds eig realistisch mit den vorstellungen, bisher wurde ja alles eingehalten und ich meine i-wo gehört zu haben dass bald wasser-mounts kommen sollen?oO  das hier ist der link vom interview... http://my.buffed.de/user/404508/blog/view/1970194839

das deutet eig doch sogar schon auf den maelstrom hin...


----------



## Raqill (5. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube weniger das dann neue Völker auf Stufe 1 starten, weil der DK macht es ja vor...
Vll. kommen auch gar keine neuen Völker.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Januar 2009)

Ob es so lange WoW noch geben wird?
Naja wer weiß was noch passiert.


----------



## SixNight (5. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh den sinn dieser liste nicht


----------



## floppydrive (5. Januar 2009)

Jetzt muss ich doch glatt mal meinen ersten Beitrag hier verschwenden.
Was ist den daran nicht zu verstehen? Vor Jahren ist eine Liste aufgetaucht (diese Liste) in dieser sind alle geplanten Addons verzeichnet, bisher sind BC und WOTLK rausgekommen und waren auch in der Liste zu finde, soweit stimmt die Liste und man kann also absehen was als nächstes kommt (alles nur angeblich, da die liste ja verändert wurde). 

@Nehar
nur weil Blizzard sagt das die Pandaren nicht kommen werden heißt das doch gar nichts, als ob das ne endgültige Aussage ist, es wurde auch behauptet "Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (5. Januar 2009)

Der Tag an dem Pandaren als Rasse eingeführt werden ist spätestens der Tag an dem ich aufhöre...
ansonsten glaub ich da könnte was dran sein.. Maelstrom würde zumindest Sinn machen als nächstes.


----------



## Høøk4ever (5. Januar 2009)

Raqill schrieb:


> Ich glaube weniger das dann neue Völker auf Stufe 1 starten, weil der DK macht es ja vor...
> Vll. kommen auch gar keine neuen Völker.



Hallo ertsmal und ich würde sagen vl ha se ja recht vl wie gesagt wurde das die liste weitergesagt wurde (flüsterspiel) und diese 2 gebiete nicht mehr das 
sind vl sind es auch andere rassen vl es könnte sovieles sein also ich weis ned mehr weiter und wer weis wie die welt dan aussieht LINK= http://www.dasgib.de/wp-content/wow_world_...030_reality.jpg  vl wollt ihr so spielen also ich ned da würd ich aufhören


Mfg Høøk

Ps. sry wegen Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Megamage (5. Januar 2009)

Da möchte ich gar nicht dran denken...
Find 80 schon Krass Hoch...vorallem von 1-80 zeiht sich!


----------



## simion (5. Januar 2009)

Aber bei BC konnte es nur ein Startgebiet geben, es gibt ja nur ein Dunkeles Portal! Bei Nordend ist das ja anders!


----------



## Dylvan (5. Januar 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> Gott schon wieder ein thread über diese blöde liste in ihren hundert Tausend verschiedenen Versionen.
> 
> klar ist:
> 
> ...



Also ich konnte beim ersten Drüberhinwegsehen nix wirkliches entdecken. Du hast zwar ein paar Ts am Ende vergessen und scheinst recht verwirrt zu sein, was die Groß- u. Kleinschreibung angeht, aber das zählt doch nicht! 
Bevor du hier welche anbietest, poste mal ein paar vernünfte!

So geht das nicht!





Zum Fred: Also ich würd mich über Worgs freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kämpfen gegen Titanen wie Norgannon o. Khaz'Goroth wär super.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (5. Januar 2009)

naja die liste kam ja ursprünglich von blizzard wo man in ner präsentation von wow diese liste an ner clipchart gesehen hatte. über die jahre hat man die dann mit den infos die man so bekommt ein wenig verändert. so wuden unter anderem ein paar namen geändert und auch im northrend set die levelbereiche der gebiete verändert.

die liste an sich hat ansonsten aber schon gestimmt, jedoch wurde schon von blizzard gesagt, dass man mit dem nächsten add-on von dieser liste abweichen will, damit der überaschungseffekt größer ist, weil eigentlich jeder bei der vorstellung von wotlk irgendwie wusste, dass northrend kommen wird.

laut liste würde jetzt erst das südmeer kommen rund um den mealstrom und den naga sowie den goblins und den trollen. ich denke mal, dass blizzard aber irgendwie das add-on um den smaragdgrünen alptraum vorziehen wird, da ja alle begeistert von der phasing technologie sind und man beim smaragdgrünen alptraum die sehr gut benutzen könnte (und 2 neue rassen wären auch ein großer kaufanreiz).


----------



## youngceaser (5. Januar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> Was ist das? Bzw. was soll dies Darstellen?


frag ich mich auch 



LoLTroll schrieb:


> Die Liste ist schon so alt wie WoW selbst und bis jetzt hat sie sogar gestimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Addons für WoW mit den dazugehörigen Zonen


aha und jetzt sag ich mal was ich glaube 
1. nicht das es neue rassen bzw. klassen geben wir die mit lvl 1 anfangen, da blizzard die so schon kurze lvlzeit sicherlich noch weiter verkürtzen müsste und das traue ich denen nicht zu 
2. wird es ein WoW 2 geben bevor es bis 100 und höher geht da, die technik nicht stehen bleibt und blizzard sicher keine kunden verlieren will
3. postet man nicht ausversehen was in ein forum und wenn ist es schneller wieder weg als es da war !


----------



## Lupis (5. Januar 2009)

Raqill schrieb:


> Ich glaube weniger das dann neue Völker auf Stufe 1 starten, weil der DK macht es ja vor...
> Vll. kommen auch gar keine neuen Völker.




Der DK ist aber kein Volk sondern eine Klasse und startet auf 55 um schnellen Anschluss zu bekommen.
Einem neuen Volk steht aber die Auswahl versch. Klassen zu, also frohes Leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (5. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ob es so lange WoW noch geben wird?
> Naja wer weiß was noch passiert.



WoW wird so lange weiterentwickelt und vermarket solange der markt besteht.  Und wenn mann bedenkt das nunmehr schon das 2te addon erschienen ist. wow im Games Genre ein alteingesessener Gefährte ist, und die spielerzahlen stätig bsteigen,denke ich das wir uns noch jahrelanger Spielfreude und blizz weiterhin steigendem umsatz hingeben dürfen =)

@ den unterposter.

Ich denke nicht das es eine fortseztung von WoW geben wird im sinne eines "zweiten teils".
so long ANu


----------



## simion (5. Januar 2009)

Naja ich glaube wenn Blizzard WoW 2 machen würde, würden mehr Leute aufhören als wenn sie ein neues Add on machen würden, das währe auf jeden Fall bei mir so.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Januar 2009)

Aaah die gute alte Liste. Die hier stimmt ja sogar mit WOTLK überein. Wollte das erst nicht richtig glauben, also hab ich mal auf meinem Rechner nach der Liste zu BC Zeiten gesucht und ES STIMMT! Es macht alles Sinn!


Zum Legion Set:  für mich sieht es eher so aus als könnte das Legion Set eine Sammlung von Dungeons, Schlachtzügen und vllt ein paar neuen Klassen werden. Denke nämlich nicht das bis lvl 110 gelevlt wird, das würde doch schon koisch aussehen. :-/


----------



## Altsahir (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein wenig nachgeforscht, und kann ums verrecken keine ältere Version dieser Liste als Oktober 2007 finden. Hat irgendwer eine ältere Quelle zur Hand??

Hier meine :  Buffed Foreneintrag 2007

Gruß Alts


----------



## Mal´kuth (5. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> gefunden Und da es ja eig nicht in den thread paste wolte ich ma einen eigenen aufmachen
> 
> So meine frage was halt ihr von dieser liste??
> 
> ...



was ist das???


----------



## crescent (5. Januar 2009)

Mal´kuth schrieb:


> was ist das???



wie wäre es mit lesen vorm posten?


----------



## Marki4 (5. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> Draenor Set
> 
> Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
> Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20
> ...




Und wo liegt den bitte "The Deadlands"?

Mir fällt garkein Ort ein der so heißt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Marki4 schrieb:


> Und wo liegt den bitte "The Deadlands"?
> 
> Mir fällt garkein Ort ein der so heißt
> 
> ...



niemand sagt ja, dass diese Liste genau so stimmen MUSS! Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, das Auchenaidon eventuell als eigenes Gebiet geplant gewesen sein könnte. Und da siehts ziehmlich tod aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Januar 2009)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Der Tag an dem Pandaren als Rasse eingeführt werden ist spätestens der Tag an dem ich aufhöre...



Hehe  wie oft hab ich den Spruch gelesen als die Blutelfen eingeführt wurden.

Und die Zahl der Accounts stieg weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

also ich wär der erste, der seinen Account reaktiviert sobald die Pandaren kämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (5. Januar 2009)

Pandaren? laufende Pandas?!?!?!?!? WTF??????

da stimm ich zu, da bin ich dann auch weg >.>

ausser die kriegen ne neue Klasse:Chuck Norris


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Januar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Pandaren? laufende Pandas?!?!?!?!? WTF??????
> 
> da stimm ich zu, da bin ich dann auch weg >.>
> 
> ausser die kriegen ne neue Klasse:Chuck Norris


Chuck Norris tötet alles mit einem Schlag! Auser einen anderen Chuck Norris. So ein Kampf kann nich stattfinden da Chuck Norris unbesiegbar ist. Chuck Norris doch einbauen aber abschwächen! Blasphemie!


----------



## Nekramcruun (5. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hehe  wie oft hab ich den Spruch gelesen als die Blutelfen eingeführt wurden.
> 
> Und die Zahl der Accounts stieg weiter...
> 
> ...


 ja und die leute die am lautesten geschrien haben daß blutelfen und paladine bei der horde nichts zu suchen haben waren die ersten die am erscheinungstag von BC mit einem blutelf pala durch die gegend gerannt sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (5. Januar 2009)

"wenn sie das und das machen bin ich weg" 
ahja... da steckt soviel wahrheit drin wie bei den brüsten von dolly buster X.x

alle drohen sie immer aufzuhören und tuhn werden sies doch nie


----------



## maniac-kun (5. Januar 2009)

die pandaren gibt es seit warcraft 3 die sind teil der warcraft universums wenn ihr die vorgänger spiele nicht kennt habt ihr kein recht diese zu kritisieren.

Pandaren Braumeister Artwork:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Original WC3 Pandaren Braumeister:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.battle.net/war3/neutral/pandarenbrewmaster.shtml

http://www.wowwiki.com/Pandaren


----------



## hordecore (5. Januar 2009)

naja, auch wenn die liste bis jetzt stimmt heißt das noch nichts. das mit 100+++ ist auch irgentwie komisch. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in der letzten Erweiterung sehr große Equip unterschiede sind (deshalb +++). Möglicherweise wurde aber einfach noch nicht soweit in die Zukunft sicher geplant.

Gut, Pandaren sind lustig und wir lieben sie, aber doch nicht als spielbare Rasse. Ich mag mir damit keine Freunde machen, aber ich finde mit Pandaren würde WoW rüberkommen wie ein 0-8-15 Asien MMO. Als neutrale Rasse ok, aber doch nicht spielbar..

Pandaren DKs? Nicht wirklich..


----------



## Natsumee (5. Januar 2009)

was reiten die dann?

bambusbesen?^^


----------



## Grimdhoul (5. Januar 2009)

hordecore schrieb:


> naja, auch wenn die liste bis jetzt stimmt heißt das noch nichts. das mit 100+++ ist auch irgentwie komisch. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in der letzten Erweiterung sehr große Equip unterschiede sind (deshalb +++). Möglicherweise wurde aber einfach noch nicht soweit in die Zukunft sicher geplant.
> 
> Gut, Pandaren sind lustig und wir lieben sie, aber doch nicht als spielbare Rasse. Ich mag mir damit keine Freunde machen, aber ich finde mit Pandaren würde WoW rüberkommen wie ein 0-8-15 Asien MMO. Als neutrale Rasse ok, aber doch nicht spielbar..
> 
> Pandaren DKs? Nicht wirklich..



hmm vielleicht heissts ja auch das man auf eine art "elitestufe" steigen kann. Sei es mit rigendwelche quests, Raids oder whatever... und pandas ? ne die brauch ich nicht, das würd aber meiner tochter sicher gefallen :-)


----------



## Myownlight (5. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=a...ost&id=1833

evtl kann das zusammenhängen
die quelle ist mir unbekannt


----------



## Grimdhoul (5. Januar 2009)

ich will im bananenland questen ^^ tel abim ftw ^^


----------



## Myownlight (5. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...Welt&st=100

guckt mal auf seite 6 das bild, das von "Gnomeragan Gnome" gelinkt wurde, sieht interessant aus und könnte evtl mit der liste zusammenhängen. das bild gibts schon jahre und es hat sich alles ungefähr bewahrheitet


----------



## Myownlight (5. Januar 2009)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## SrpskiMacak (5. Januar 2009)

Die liste hab ich schon 2-3 mal im forum in paar threads gepostet^^ du elender kopierer du ;-P


----------



## Faimith (5. Januar 2009)

Draenei .. ok
Blutelfen.. ok
Der ganze Rest .. ok

Aber ein Pandabärchen auf dem Bildschirm das hin und her rennt... unvorstellbar.. o.o

Und von Pandas habe ich in der World of Warcraft Geschichte noch nie etwas gelesen... O.o
(kann mir das einer mal posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Naja, spätestens wenn die Teddys kommen, mach ich mich aus dem Staub *gg*


MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. Januar 2009)

Bitte schön: Pandaria

Zu TE: Die Liste nervt langsam


----------



## Altsahir (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,


hier nochmal meine Frage... hat einer diese Liste aus irgend einer Quelle, die älter ist als  diese  hier? (Okt 2007) Ich konnte keine finden.

Gruß Alts


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (5. Januar 2009)

Okay, die Gebiete etc scheinen inetressant zu sein aber PANDAREN OMFG...


----------



## Boddakiller (5. Januar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Ahh die Gebietlevel, sagt es doch gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube eher an 

World of Warcraft: Shadow of the Maelstorm


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube (und hoffe sogar) das das nächste Addon im Südmeer spielt, und hoffentlich nicht mehr so zwanghaft episch ist :/


----------



## Boddakiller (5. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe auf solo instanzen, ich denke dabei an dinge wie z.B. das Shartuul Event bei Ogri'la, da gehts ohne taktik auch gar nicht.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (5. Januar 2009)

Dachte erst,seit ich die liste bei anfangs bc zeiten gesehen habe, dass die pandas ne ally rasse sein wird, aber jetzt denke ich die haben sicher nen streit mit den nachtelfen wegen dem krieg wo vor 10k jahren passiert ist. Würde mich auf Horden pandas freuen, hab in wc3 zeiten gerne den panda egnohmen, lvl 6 imba storm earth and fire :-).


----------



## Gromer (5. Januar 2009)

Was denkt ihr bringt Blizzard dieses Jahr auch eins raus und wann rechnet ihr damit ?


----------



## Dontros (5. Januar 2009)

ich lass mich überraschen FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (5. Januar 2009)

Gromer schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr bringt Blizzard dieses Jahr auch eins raus und wann rechnet ihr damit ?



vergiss es ^^ dieses jahr ne niemals frühstens ende 2010


naja die insel vor menithil ist komisch wie will die so plötzlich auftauchen?


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf solo instanzen, ich denke dabei an dinge wie z.B. das Shartuul Event bei Ogri'la, da gehts ohne taktik auch gar nicht.


Naja, das nichtso, aber Mini-Instanzen für 2-3 LEute fänd ich super. Ist aber schwer umzusetzten


----------



## Aratosao (5. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> gefunden Und da es ja eig nicht in den thread paste wolte ich ma einen eigenen aufmachen
> 
> So meine frage was halt ihr von dieser liste??
> 
> ...


Und warum brauchst du dafür 2 Posts?


PS: Ich denke das das schon glaubenswert ist aber wen interresierts? Es kommt wenn es kommt.


----------



## Thrainan (5. Januar 2009)

Das ist zwar unbestritten der Plan wie Blizz ihn mal aufgestellt hat, aber Pläne können sich ändern. Beispielsweise stehen zwar Pandaren als neue Rasse drinn, blutelfen und Draenei aber nicht. 
Vermutlich halten sie sich an die reihenfolge wie sie dort steht, also Maelstron als nächstes. Allerdings muss das nicht sein. Ich "vermute" es nur. Aber die Levelgebiete können sich noch ändern, die Rassen auch. Auserdem bleibt noch offen welche weitere Heldenklassen es gibt.
Denkbar wäre das sie grade wegen dieser Liste die Reihenfolge ändern, nur um allen möchtegern Wahrsagern in die Suppe zu spucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (5. Januar 2009)

einen fehler hab ich aber in der liste gefunden, wo konnte man den bitte in den "deadlands - 63-67" lvln?

Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70


----------



## plopp123 (5. Januar 2009)

Tja....komischer Weise taucht diese Liste immer wieder in Foren auf.
Ich weiß nicht, entweder ist die Liste: -ein Fake von einem WoW-Fan, der sie bei Ungereimtheiten verbessert und verbreitet
-ein Fake von einem WoW-Fan mti Blizz-Insider-Infos der die Karte bei Ungereimtheiten verbessert und verbreitet
-ein Plan von Blizz der praktisch der "Schlachtplan" für die Entwicklung neuer Erweiterungen war.

Trotzdem....irgendwie finde ich ihn komisch.
1. Fragt euch selbst: Würdet ihr bis Level 100 und höher leveln? Ich für meinem Teil würde vielleicht bis 100 leveln, aber dann nicht soviel weiter. Wenn man nen neuen Charakter anfängt, wie Monate braucht man denn da zum hochspieln? Es muss doch ne andere Lösund für Erweiterungen geben als immer Höchstlevel +10 & neue Welt & neuer Oberbösewicht. Iwrd doch mit der Zeit auch langweilig?
2. Pandas als spielbare Rasse? Wollt ihr mich veräppeln? BIn ich hier in nem PIxar-Film oder was? STellt euch des doch mal vor:
Epische Schlacht....Alle stürzen sich auf den riesigen Drachen.....und Tank ist ein....Panda!!! UNd auch Worgs finde ich unangebraucht.
Worgs wie die die man immer beim questen tötet....stellt euch des mal als Caster vor. Mischung zwischen WOrg und Mensch....wtf?
Was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre zum Beispiel Goblins als nächste Rasse. Aber Pandas und Worgs? Dann lieber Murlocs und Amöben.

So jetzt hab ich auch meinen Senf dazugegeben.
MfG Plopp


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

@Arnorns Aus platzmange/zeitmangel gestrichen würd ich sagen?


----------



## smutje (5. Januar 2009)

Faimith schrieb:


> Draenei .. ok
> Blutelfen.. ok
> Der ganze Rest .. ok
> 
> ...



... kuckst Du hier ...



maniac-kun schrieb:


> die pandaren gibt es seit warcraft 3 die sind teil der warcraft universums wenn ihr die vorgänger spiele nicht kennt habt ihr kein recht diese zu kritisieren.


----------



## Cloze (5. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Holzkopf?
> 
> 
> Blizzard hat selbst gesagt das sie die Pandaren nicht einführen werden, das reicht mir als Bestätigung hierfür auch.



Quelle?

omg...Meine Meinung wird in Frage gestellt und ich hab schlechte Argumente. Ich brauch ne Lüge x_X


----------



## wass'n? (5. Januar 2009)

Gromer schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr bringt Blizzard dieses Jahr auch eins raus und wann rechnet ihr damit ?


Bitte, bitte nicht!!!
Wo soll das hinführen? Quartals-Addons? Eins pro Jahr reicht mir. Nun ja, wenn man nur Akkord leveln will dürfen's auch mehr sein. Ich möchte in Ruhe meine Chars hochbringen.


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> einen fehler hab ich aber in der liste gefunden, wo konnte man den bitte in den "deadlands - 63-67" lvln?
> 
> Draenor Set
> 
> ...



Vll solte auchidoun ein eigenes gebiet werden weil da siehts tod aus^^


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin viel mehr auf die Portierung gespannt, was die Engines angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Sannü ^.^


----------



## Wowneuling (5. Januar 2009)

plopp123 schrieb:


> Epische Schlacht....Alle stürzen sich auf den riesigen Drachen.....und Tank ist ein....Panda!!! UNd


Also ganz so sollte man nicht denken, wenn einem auf den bisherigen Weg mutierte Zuchtbullen als Tank gedient haben. 
Wenn diese Pandaria kommen sollten, bleibt immer noch abzuwarten wie diese dann aussehen. Die Draenei sahen in WC 3 auch übel aus und niemand konnte sich vorstellen diese zu spielen. Und nun? Sehen doch ganz ok aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (5. Januar 2009)

wird ned so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

glaube ned dass blizz das so weit im vorraus planen


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Also ganz so sollte man nicht denken, wenn einem auf den bisherigen Weg mutierte Zuchtbullen als Tank gedient haben.
> Wenn diese Pandaria kommen sollten, bleibt immer noch abzuwarten wie diese dann aussehen. Die Draenei sahen in WC 3 auch übel aus und niemand konnte sich vorstellen diese zu spielen. Und nun? Sehen doch ganz ok aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wc3 gabs doch nur diese... wie hießen die nochmal... diese gebückten alten krüppeldraenei^^


----------



## Sercani (5. Januar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Also ganz so sollte man nicht denken, wenn einem auf den bisherigen Weg mutierte Zuchtbullen als Tank gedient haben.
> Wenn diese Pandaria kommen sollten, bleibt immer noch abzuwarten wie diese dann aussehen. Die Draenei sahen in WC 3 auch übel aus und niemand konnte sich vorstellen diese zu spielen. Und nun? Sehen doch ganz ok aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es sind ja auch die Zerschlagenen ( oder wie die halt heißen), die man spielt und nicht die (Ur-) Draenei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myownlight (5. Januar 2009)

hallo leute!

sehr interessantes Thema ähnlich , wie http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...+der+alten+Welt

ich hab mir das thema nochmal angeguckt und bin auf folgende karte gestoßen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=a...ost&id=1833

da hat sich alles in etwa bewahrheitet und die karte ist ziemlich alt

könnte die evtl im zusammenhang mit der liste stehen?


mfg myownlight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaja ich weiß doppelposting und so es hat nur keiner geantwortet


----------



## mister.G (5. Januar 2009)

Selbst wenn die Liste nicht biis aufs kleinste Detail stimmen wird kann man sich doch recht sicher über das Thema des jeweiligen Addons sein. Ok der Storm und der Smaragdgrüne Traum sind ja keine so große Überraschung, aber das mit der alten Welt der Dreanei find ich schon ziemlich interressant.


----------



## dobro (5. Januar 2009)

Mhh jedesmal, wenn ich die Liste seh find ich interessant =) Ich habe keine ahnung, ob sie sich verändert hat oder genau gleich wie damals ist.

Über neue Rassen würde ich mich freuen und denke auch, dass diese ab lvl 1 starten würden, weil irgendwann niemand mehr in den alten gebieten wäre, is ja jetzt schon fast ausgestorben.

Zu dem Spruch "epische Schlacht alle stürmen auf den Drachen und der Tank.. ein Panda!"

Joa stimmt, voll danaben, fast wie ein wieblicher Gnom mit Pinken Zöpfchen was? Ahso gibst ja wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Januar 2009)

dobro schrieb:


> Mhh jedesmal, wenn ich die Liste seh find ich interessant =) Ich habe keine ahnung, ob sie sich verändert hat oder genau gleich wie damals ist.



also so weit wie ich das noch in erinnerung habe, ist da nix verändert worden. ich zumindist hab sie vor ca. 2 jahren genauso kopiert wie sie jetzt auch hier wieder ist. (aus einem anderen forum)


----------



## drood (6. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> also so weit wie ich das noch in erinnerung habe, ist da nix verändert worden. ich zumindist hab sie vor ca. 2 jahren genauso kopiert wie sie jetzt auch hier wieder ist. (aus einem anderen forum)




und ich hab se von cyrus kopiert also verändert habe ich nix^^


----------



## mister.G (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ne Idee wie wie rausfinden können ob die Liste echt ist. Das erfordert nur einen Plan der wirklich nur zu Teilen kompliziert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt 1: Als erstes brauchen wir einen der gut programmieren kann. Über ein geschickt formuliertes Bewerbungschreiben, schleusen wir einen von uns da rein.

Schritt 2: Während unser Spitzel versucht sich bis zum Hauptcomputer von Blizzard vor zu kämpfen, ruft jeder den Support an. Bei genügend Anruferrn müsste das System zusammenbrechen und für genug Ablenkung sorgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schritt 3: Die Informationen werden uns per Mail zugeschickt. Ab diesem Moment ist unser Spion auf sich alleine gestellt. Wir brechen jeden Kontakt zu ihm ab und tun als ob es Verbindungsprobleme gibt. Es war niemals jemand bei Blizzard gewesen!!!


Und 1,2,3... da haben wir unsere Infos und keiner ist zu Schaden gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Idee wie wie rausfinden können ob die Liste echt ist. Das erfordert nur einen Plan der wirklich nur zu Teilen kompliziert ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


AHAHAA LOL DAS KLAPPT BESTIMMT



ein todsicherer plan


----------



## Error2000 (6. Januar 2009)

Also, falls PANDAREN wirklich ins Spiel kommen sind die auf JEDEN Fall bei der ALLIANZ.
Guckst du hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PANDARE KÄMPFT GEGEN ORCS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PANDARE KÄMPFT GEMEINSAM MIT MENSCHEN UND EINEM NACHTELF GEGEN ORCS

Quelle: WoWWiki


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Pandaren waren aber bei den neutralen helden, also kann es bilder von pandaren geben die orcs klatschen aber auch bilder von panderen die nachtelfen eins überziehn, also der pandare in wc3 war ja neutral ^^
aber hoffentlich kommen die zur ally ich find die echt nice, wenn sie denn kommen


----------



## Gorlh (6. Januar 2009)

> wc3 gabs doch nur diese... wie hießen die nochmal... diese gebückten alten krüppeldraenei^^



Naja das waren dir verirrten Draenei.

Die zerschlagenen waren die die sich auf der scherbenwelt versteckt haben und später einige auf illidans seite gewechelt sind. Sowas wie Akama.


----------



## Arikros (6. Januar 2009)

Das meiste der Liste stimmte bis jetzt.
Hab ich das nicht gepostet ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PadddYYY.. (6. Januar 2009)

also ersmal denke ich nicht das es neue rassen mehr geben wird ...wen überhaupt ein neue helden mand denke WENN die liste simmt von 1- lv 100+++ zu levlen wär ein bissl zu krass oder ?! denke das da so was wie der dk rauskommen wird!


----------



## PARAS.ID (6. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Holzkopf?
> 
> Du willst Meinungen. Meine recht gut begründete Meinung ist nunmal das es ein Fake ist.
> 
> ...




Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Die Liste wurde schon oft verändert und enthält lediglich vermutungen.
Das beste Beispiel ist wie angesprochen,dass blizzard extra gesagt hat ,dass sie aufgrund iher erfahrungen aus BC nun in WOTLK 2 Statgebiete bauen.

Ein Schelm der denkt, Blizzard würde 2003 schon wissen ,welche erfahrung sie 2007 machen.


Die andern unqualifizierten meinugnen wie "jaa aber es gibt ja auch nur ein portal nach draenor" ..omg..bitte...


----------



## PadddYYY.. (6. Januar 2009)

und man beachte die jetzigen rassen ...da würde ein worg bei der horde nich so ganz passen oder?! aber mal scahuen son panda jaa hätte was und worgs auch


----------



## rocktboyy (6. Januar 2009)

xD könnt ihr euch so einen Panda todesritter vorstellen xD 

aber ich ich glaube nicht das die liste echt ist und wenn blizzard so was außversehen gepostet hat werden bestimmt den plan jetzt ändern....


----------



## PadddYYY.. (6. Januar 2009)

nee komplett wow noch überdenken ??!!!!!!!
ne aber an der wow karte mit den inseln is was drann


----------



## Lefrondon (6. Januar 2009)

Ronas schrieb:


> glaube ned dass blizz das so weit im vorraus planen



Ich schon. Ich zitiere mal aus der _PC Games_ 01/06, Seite 34, Interview-Kasten zum Preview zu TBC:


> Jeff Kaplan: [...] Wir haben so eine Art Master-Plan, wo World of Warcraft in den nächsten 5 bis 10 Jahren hin soll, wie wir das Spiel erweitern wollen.
> [...]
> PC Games: TBC beschert uns Outland, welche weiteren Regionen habt ihr langfristig für World of Warcraft im Auge?
> Pardo: [...]wir haben zum Beispiel noch nicht ergründet, wo die Naga* herkommen, haben den Kontinent Northrend** noch nicht erforscht [...]



*Könnte ein Hinweis auf das 3. Addon sein, die Naga kommen aus dem Maelstrom.
**War ein Hinweis auf WotLK... die scheinen schon zu wissen, was sie wollen^^


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Also, falls PANDAREN wirklich ins Spiel kommen sind die auf JEDEN Fall bei der ALLIANZ.
> Guckst du hier:
> 
> 
> ...


bis jetzt dachte ich immer Pandaren wären so Horde Monster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (6. Januar 2009)

Die Pandaren bieten doch auch wieder eine Möglichkeit für ne neue Heldenklasse, den Braumeister.

P.S.: Mein Zwerg-Braumeister ist schon reserviert!!!


----------



## PadddYYY.. (6. Januar 2009)

das is gut so denke ich auch der maelstrom hmm das wird fein aber naja lassen wir uns überaschen vorfreude is bekanntlich die schönste freude also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathgnom (6. Januar 2009)

mich interessiert wenn der maelstorm kommt was noch da zu kommt.
Klasse?
Rase?
und ob da ein Grafikupdate drinnen is.


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

Garagean schrieb:


> Die Pandaren bieten doch auch wieder eine Möglichkeit für ne neue Heldenklasse, den Braumeister.
> 
> P.S.: Mein Zwerg-Braumeister ist schon reserviert!!!


Was soll der denn können?ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen außer das er die Gegner mit Bierkrügen oder so bewirft,oder das er halt eine reine Unterstüterklassen sein wird


----------



## plexen (6. Januar 2009)

Wotlk ist gerade einmal ein paar Wochen alt und ihr spekuliert schon übers nächste Addon?


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

plexen schrieb:


> Wotlk ist gerade einmal ein paar Wochen alt und ihr spekuliert schon übers nächste Addon?


ich find das super spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (6. Januar 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> Was soll der denn können?ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen außer das er die Gegner mit Bierkrügen oder so bewirft,oder das er halt eine reine Unterstüterklassen sein wird



Keine Ahnung. Feueratem? Bierkrüge als Range-Waffen? Den Skill Bierbrauen? Lass dich überraschen.


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

Fettesschaf schrieb:


> /threatrezz
> /admins ärgern


dann könnte es ja auch theoretisch eine neue Rasse gebenen Panda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

sorry hab vergessten"zitieren" zu unterbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noobility (6. Januar 2009)

ich glaube es kommt vll noch ein wow addon und dann entweder, nach starcraft 2, world of starcraft oder es kommt erstmal warcraft IV und dann sowas wie wow 2 oda ein technisch besseres addon. dann gibts auch wieder ne vernünftige geschichte un keine pandas und wölfe as rassen.


----------



## Liberiana (6. Januar 2009)

Garagean schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Feueratem? Bierkrüge als Range-Waffen? Den Skill Bierbrauen? Lass dich überraschen.



[Name], der Unverwüstliche
Stufe 100, Pandaren - Braumeister

Beruf: Gründer des Bier des Monats E.V.

Das alles und noch viel mehr kommt dann mit der Erweiterung:

   ---World of Warcraft---
     Citadel of Whisdom


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

Ich bin ja nicht für neue Klassen und Rassen es gibt meiner Meinung nach genug


----------



## Soupcasper (6. Januar 2009)

Ich will nen Totenbeschwörer... nicht so ´n büsschen Totenbeschwörung was der DK kann sondern so richtig.

An ehemalige Guild Wars Zocker: In etwa wie der Nekromant auf Minion Master geskillt ;-)... so 10 permanente Diener die man mit 2 Zaubern immer wieder hochheilt und sie auf den Gegner schickt... das einzige Problem wäre dann wohl das mit der Kontrolle... 

STRG+(Beliebige Taste): Diener greifen Ziel an oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Ich will nen Totenbeschwörer... nicht so ´n büsschen Totenbeschwörung was der DK kann sondern so richtig.
> 
> An ehemalige Guild Wars Zocker: In etwa wie der Nekromant auf Minion Master geskillt ;-)... so 10 permanente Diener die man mit 2 Zaubern immer wieder hochheilt und sie auf den Gegner schickt... das einzige Problem wäre dann wohl das mit der Kontrolle...
> 
> ...


ich hab auch mal gq gezockt der minion master war schon geil!


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

mit besodere skillungen konnte man sogar mit dem sozusagen tanken


----------



## xXavieXx (6. Januar 2009)

> Maelstrom Set
> 
> Gilneas - 77 to 80
> Grim Batol - 78 to 81
> ...



Dazu stell ich mir eine Frage. Normalerweise sind doch die Anfangsgebiete doch schon im Addon, nicht in der "alten" Welt. Gilneas befindet sich unter dem Silberwald, wo sich besonders Ängstliche Menschen vor alles und jedem Versteckt. Was soll man da Questen? Wie wäre das von der Story vertretbar? Und Grim Batol - das ist ne Festung im Sumpfland, welche wohl als Raid in WotLK eingefügt wird. 

Bin eig echt nen Fan von der Liste, aber (zumindest ein paar Gebiete) für das angebliche nächste Addon kommen mir nicht authentisch vor...


----------



## shapalin (6. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Die Liste ist fake.
> 
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> ...




türlich gab es in bc zwei startgebiete für die hohen spieler. auch wenn das zweite nich dierekt dafür ausgewiesen war.

man konnte mit 59-60 locker in die zangarmarshen laufen und da losquesten obe probleme zu haben. nur haben das kaum welche gemacht da sie sich halt auf das gestürzt haben was sie zuerst gesehen haben 


und nein du lvlst nich in einem addon bis 100 und im nächsten wieder. eher wird sich blizz nicht sicher gewesen sein wie das ganze läuft bzw laufen wird. ich sage nich das die liste zu 100% hinkommt. das würde sicher auch keiner von blizz sagen. aber ich sage das die liste sicher ein guter ''fahrplan'' für blizz is damit sie eine route duchs spiel haben was sie wo wann am wahrscheinlichsten machen werden (;







xXavieXx schrieb:


> Dazu stell ich mir eine Frage. Normalerweise sind doch die Anfangsgebiete doch schon im Addon, nicht in der "alten" Welt. Gilneas befindet sich unter dem Silberwald, wo sich besonders Ängstliche Menschen vor alles und jedem Versteckt. Was soll man da Questen? Wie wäre das von der Story vertretbar? Und Grim Batol - das ist ne Festung im Sumpfland, welche wohl als Raid in WotLK eingefügt wird.
> 
> Bin eig echt nen Fan von der Liste, aber (zumindest ein paar Gebiete) für das angebliche nächste Addon kommen mir nicht authentisch vor...




gilneas ist ein ganzes königreich. solte also locker möglich sein da ein paar quest einzubauen. hat bei den blutelfen auch geklapt die waren ja auch erst mit dem addon da samt ihrem gebiet genau wie die drenai. 

grim bartol wurde zumindest in der alpha von wow bzw warcraft 2? nicht nur die festung sondern das ganze gebiet um die festung bezeichnet. also abwarten.

die raidini die nach uldunar kommen soll is unbekannt. blizz hat aber gesagt das ein altes geheimnis das seit anfang an im spiel sein soll gelüftet werden soll. was nun sehr vielfälltig sein kann

zb  wie du sagtest      grim bartol
           aber auch            uldum  
oder ein teil des smaragdtraums duch die portale bei den großen bäumen
oder aber die zweite ini in stormwind (währ interessant wie die horde dahin kommt^^)
bei kara ist auch noch ein ini portal auf den friedhof. mit nem gitter vor.
und in strat links vom baron is auch ein raid ini portal 
hjyal gibt es auch zb 
es gibt also einige möglichkeiten ^^


----------



## Garagean (6. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> Zandalar - 84 to 87



ist, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, Zandalar nicht im Meer versunken?



shapalin schrieb:


> oder ein teil des smaragdtraums duch die portale bei den großen bäumen
> oder aber die zweite ini in stormwind (währ interessant wie die horde dahin kommt^^)
> bei kara ist auch noch ein ini portal auf den friedhof. mit nem gitter vor.
> und in strat links vom baron is auch ein raid ini portal
> ...



In der flüsternden Schlucht in Winterquell ist auch noch ein Raid-Portal


----------



## Yoranox (6. Januar 2009)

Also GIlneas wurde wohl abgeschlossen weil sie angst hatten aber es soll auch da irgendwas eingeschlossen sein ich gehe mal von den wolfsmenschen a'la arugal aus.vll ist Gilneas ein komplettes menschenkönigreich was von diesen dingern überrant ist was auch zur neuen rasse der wölfe passen würde.naja grim batol wie gesagt ist das gebiet rechts vom sumpfland mit gemeint womit dann bald alle alten gebiete besetzt sind auf der karte.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (6. Januar 2009)

die liste ist meines erachtens nicht ganz richtig:


> Draenor Set
> 
> Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
> Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20
> ...



ehm wtf sollen die deadlands von 63-67 sein?


----------



## dobro (6. Januar 2009)

@Kr4ZoR: Wurde öfters gefragt.... wieso liest eig keiner Themen bevor er was schreibt? Könnte die Knochenwüste darstellen die zum Rest von Terrokar nicht passt, aber dann trotzdem nur ein Gebiet wurde...


----------



## Kr4ZoR (6. Januar 2009)

ah sry hatte keine lust mir die ganzen 7 seiten vorher auch noch durchzulesen und dachte vllt. hats noch keiner geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja egal danke für die antwort


----------



## dobro (6. Januar 2009)

Ach ich les mir immer alles durch. Der Trick is doppelte Sachen und dumme sinnlose Scheiße einfach aufhören zu lesen und zum nächsten Beitrag =) Glaubt man kaum wie schnell man dann mit ner Seite durch ist =)

Aber egal B2T, sry


----------



## Ohmnia (6. Januar 2009)

Während dem Vorbereitungsevent "Ghule in Hauptstädten etc", als dann das Gegenmittel gegen die Seuche gefunden wurde und NPC's in Shattrath rumstanden, war beim Argentumlager der Allianz auf dem Tisch eine kleine Karte zu finden; auf welcher man eindeutig Kalimdor, östliche Königreiche, Nordend und eine grosse Insel im Süden sehen konnte; desshalb tippe ich stark dass Blizzard das mit "von der Liste abweichen für den Überraschungseffekt" ernst meint.. was auch laut Liste bedeuten würde das bereits mit dem nächsten Add-on 2 neue Rassen "Pandaren und Worgen" kommen. Was China angeht wäre es kein Problem die chinesischen Clients so zu ändern das die Chinesen statt Weiss/Schwarzen Bären halt Schwarz/Braue sehen und nicht gleich sofort an Pandas errinnert werden.
Zudem gibt es in vielen Ländern der Welt "göttliche Tiere" wie in Indien Kühe, in teilen Afrikas Elefanten und doch gibt es im Spiel Level 1 Kühe die man umbringen kann und Elefanten / Elekks die man töten kann. 

Zudem sagte Blizzard nicht es wird NIE Pandaren geben.. sie sagten lediglich sie wollen es mit China nicht verspielen und es gäbe im Moment noch keine Pläne Pandaren als spielbare Rasse zu verwenden. Keine Pläne heisst für mich nicht  Niemals.

Auch ich sah die Liste ungefähr 8 Monate vor TBC Release und bereits dann (hatte mir die Liste rauskopiert) waren alle Nordend Regionen inkl. Levelanforderung angegeben, einziger Unterschied war das die boreanische Tundra mit 72-75 angegeben war. Der ganze Rest stimmte auf's Haar genau.

Ich für meinen Teil hätt auch lieber das Maelstrom Add-on als nächstes.. rein wegen Unterwasserwelt (was WoW einen neuen Touch geben würde) und wegen den Nagas.. aber auch Undermine mit der Goblinhauptstadt und evtl 2 neuen Rassen klingt sehr interessant.

Es wird meiner Meinung nach, wie auch mit Nordend so enden, das Blizzard den Fans wieder mal Hinweise unterjubelt in Form einer Map in der .mpq Dateien aus welchen wir dann Erfahren welches Add-on als nächstes kommt.


----------



## abe15 (6. Januar 2009)

Was zur Hölle ist das eigentlich...
Sollen wir uns da selbst was zu denken? Ok mach ich:

*Brötchen*

So, das ist meine Meinung, jetzt seid ihr dran. Und fangt mir jetzt bloß nicht an mit Toast von Thema abzulenken!

/ironie off


----------



## Garagean (6. Januar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> Also GIlneas wurde wohl abgeschlossen weil sie angst hatten aber es soll auch da irgendwas eingeschlossen sein ich gehe mal von den wolfsmenschen a'la arugal aus.vll ist Gilneas ein komplettes menschenkönigreich was von diesen dingern überrant ist was auch zur neuen rasse der wölfe passen würde.naja grim batol wie gesagt ist das gebiet rechts vom sumpfland mit gemeint womit dann bald alle alten gebiete besetzt sind auf der karte.



Die Menschen in Gilneas haben sich als die Geißel ausbrach vollständig von der restlichen Welt abgetrennt. Sie haben keinen mehr rein noch raus durch das Tor gelassen, doch niemand weiss, ob die Geißel nicht doch auch in Gilneas ausgebrochen ist.

Das ist die Kurzfassung, keinen Bock heute noch mehr zu schreiben.


----------



## etmundi (6. Januar 2009)

Die Liste des TE wurede doch bereit 1000 mal gepostet.


----------



## Yrhi (7. Januar 2009)

Die Liste wurde übrigens nicht mal aus versehen von Blizzard gepostet!
Angeblich hat sie ein ehemaliger Closed Beta Spieler beim Aufräumen auf seiner Festplatte unter den alten Dateien in seinem WoW Closed Beta Ordner gefunden!

Ob sie wahr ist oder nicht, das erfahren wir spätestens mit dem nächsten Addon! Denn davon weiss ja nun wirklich garkeiner etwas bis jetzt!


----------



## Meiki (7. Januar 2009)

also dass mit dem wenn man nicht 100 is ziemlich logisch und darum is keiner n holzkopf....du kannst ja auf der hoellenfeuerhalbinsel die ersten q s mit 58 annhmen und ned mit 60 also waere dass logisch in der hinsicht, dann mit pandaren und so muesste es keine raumschiff oder derartiges geben  die leben ja schlieslich auf ner insel zwischen den beiden kontinenten...

und wenn man mal bissel rumschaut sieht man auch in den oestlichen koenigreichen noch gebite die man ned betreten kann aber da wo sicher was ist  z.b. grim batol wo laut nem buch deathwing ist...und da meiner meinung nach deathwing mal n enboss eines addons sein sollte klingt es auch ganz logisch...und das release von dem buch war auch erst im dezember als konnte man dass davor auch ned wissen....

meine meinung is dass die liste bzw die grundstruktur der lsite richtig ist  es wird wohl ned 100% so vorkommen und immer kleine aenderungen geben wie z.b. 2 startgebiete in nordend usw...


----------



## Myownlight (7. Januar 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal gq gezockt der minion master war schon geil!



*ist geil


----------

